# sky line drive



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

is this accesible for a suburban with a 16' (give or take 3') camper? we will be going to the manti pagent and we thought about camping up there too! any help would be appreciated. if you don't want your spot being used by the world, you can pm me!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mentioning the pageant, I assume that you would access it from Fairview Canyon? If so, yes, you can easily get in there with a 36' trailer. You can go south towards Joe's Valley or just north of there there are some spots too. Just don't plan on going too far, there are a few north slopes that at this time of year are still not passable-mostly way south of there.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Up Manti Canyon, the last of the snow on the roads near the top is usually almost all gone by the end of June, but the roads won't necessarily be in drivable condition for anything but 4WD vehicles. Ephraim Canyon should be doable, because it's a better road. Twelve Mile, east of Mayfield, should also be doable. Forget about Six Mile — poor road conditions.

As Huge said, accessing the Skyline Drive via Fairview Canyon is definitely okay. The Skyline Drive itself will likely be clear in another couple of weeks (haven't been up there this year), but you might run into some lingering snow banks and mud holes. The big snow bank at Jet Fox Reservoir (on the Skyline near the top of Manti Canyon) is usually the last to melt away, and sometimes that doesn't happen until into July.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

idk what canyon we would be going up...
i am just a young'n, and every trip we go on, i want to tie in hunting/fishing/camping. and we wanted to go to the pagent, i brought it up and my dad says that if i can find all the info we can go up it... thanks guys. we are looking to going up the end of this month  we have 4wd so hopefully all will go well. are there a lot of camping spots? do you have to pay? hows the fishing? thanks again!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay "young'n," judging from what you said, heading up Fairview Canyon is going to probably give you the best options. There are some good lakes up on top with fish, and you'll have direct access to the Skyline Drive. The canyons further to the south have limited fishing opportunities, and access will be an issue this early in the summer. As for camping, there are forest service campgrounds, but there are plenty of dirt roads leading off to more private spots too — just depends on what you like.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

is most of it public up there?
also, i have 2 little sisters, and we are thinking of hiking with them, are there any good trails? thanks finnegan!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

are there carp to bowfish???


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> is most of it public up there?
> also, i have 2 little sisters, and we are thinking of hiking with them, are there any good trails? thanks finnegan!


It's mostly forest service land, so yeah, it's mostly public. There are some trails, but they're not really maintained like something you'd find closer to the city or a park might be. Really, though, you don't need trails - the entire place is worth exploring, and blazing your own trails is much more fun.



hunter_orange13 said:


> are there carp to bowfish???


Come on now, we've pointed you to a top-notch place to camp, hike and fish, and you want to shoot carp there? Geech! If you're in Manti and looking for carp, get your dad to take you west of town, down the River Lane to the Sanpitch River. It's dirty, brown and full of the ugly beasts. :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> is most of it public up there?
> also, i have 2 little sisters, and we are thinking of hiking with them, are there any good trails? thanks *finnegan*!


Oops!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

er i meant petersen for helping me with the camp... 

sweet, now i'm pumped but i will prolly think of a few more questions


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Head up Manti canyon and camp around Yearns Reservior. They have a camp ground with potty's (pay units) or there are plenty of places close by that are free. The fishing is planter rainbows. Plenty of places to hike, shoot and have fun. Close enough to run down to the pagent and be back in time for the camp fire. Anything above Yearns will be a good idea to have 4x4 and if it starts to rain you will need chains or wait a few hours to dry out. Most likely you can get to skyline, but as "Pete" indicated at Jetfox there is usually a snow drift till July. To the south there is usually a drift down by the turn off to Ferron Reservior.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> Head up Manti canyon and camp around Yearns Reservior. They have a camp ground with potty's (pay units) or there are plenty of places close by that are free.


Just one thing worth mentioning about Yearns and the campground there... At pageant time, an extra 15,000 people show up in a town that has fewer than 3,000 residents. The campground at Yearns, and most of the pull-offs nearby, can fill up really fast.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

how does all of this rain affect it? will it dry out?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> how does all of this rain affect it? will it dry out?


Take some boots that you don't mind getting muddy. :wink:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> how does all of this rain affect it? will it dry out?


With all the rain I would take the tire chains and a shovel if you have them. Just plain good insurance. The ground that is exposed to the sun dries out pretty quick. But if it is in the shade or a little side road to a camp spot, it could stay mucky for a few days.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

One thing I think you need to know. Locals down that way start hauling their trailers and such up on the mountain as soon as possible and squatt in all the un emproved camping spots till about October, 18 days or 16 days means nothing to these guys, Forest service has been trying to moved em out. just can't ge control on a situation. people should know about. Somtimes you man not find a place to put up a tent.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> One thing I think you need to know. Locals down that way start hauling their trailers and such up on the mountain as soon as possible and squatt in all the un emproved camping spots till about October, 18 days or 16 days means nothing to these guys, Forest service has been trying to moved em out. just can't ge control on a situation. people should know about. Somtimes you man not find a place to put up a tent.


Very true, we have about three spots we love to get, but they are hard to get because there are a couple of family's that have old trailers and they move them about every two weeks or so to new spots to reserve the spots. It pisses me off something fierce, especially when the forest service is so worried about people not making new camping spots, if they would enforce the rules about people not reserving spots, it would open up several of the bigger spots. Sorry, you got me going. :lol:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm heading up tomorow morning! so pumped!


----------

